# Chester's First Grooming - Good Bye Puppy Fur!!



## toto3d (Nov 25, 2010)

Here's the before (fur ball), and the after (frankenchester) lol. Not too bad overall...although she completely shaved his bangs which I told her to keep. The "after" pics are two days after the cut so it already started to look more natural as opposed to the fresh wash/cut look. The last pic is of him fake sitting/squatting so he could get his chicken treat before I leave for work lol

Enjoy!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Aw, he looks cute . . . if a little nekkid.


----------



## toto3d (Nov 25, 2010)

Haha yeah he definitely looks a little naked. Looks more like a poodle mix puppy. He lost the 'hav' look...but that'll grow back soon enough.


----------



## Grimnel (Sep 12, 2010)

Aaaaaaaaaawwwww cute he can see now lol I must admit I'm getting used to seeing mine with their face hair shorter, I see he is also a window watcher haha


----------



## LeighaMason (Dec 16, 2010)

HaHa on the "fake squat!" that always makes me laugh!


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

Ah, he looks like a little stuffed toy!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

I love the fake squat! Why in heavens name did they cut off his moustache? They must be TOTALLY clueless when it comes to Havanese!!!


----------



## toto3d (Nov 25, 2010)

The owner said there's only one other havanese in the neighborhood (that goes to that groomer) and I'm not sure how she cuts him either. As a rare breed, I didn't expect them to know the "look". I gave her a picture a hav to go off of but oh well. I expected a lot worse lol. He's still cute, just in a not-so-hav kinda way lol. C'est la vie!


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

He looks cute , next time make a BIG deal about the Moustache.


----------



## toto3d (Nov 25, 2010)

Does "moustache" mean the beard too (underneath mouth)? Or just the fur on the side of his muzzle?

@Grimnel - He definitely started to learn to look out our patio door more often. Right now he just does a half muffled bark when he sees things pass by. I'm hoping it doesn't turn into a full blown bark-fest.


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

aw..looks so sweet no matter what kind of haircut


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

toto3d said:


> Does "moustache" mean the beard too (underneath mouth)? Or just the fur on the side of his muzzle?
> 
> @Grimnel - He definitely started to learn to look out our patio door more often. Right now he just does a half muffled bark when he sees things pass by. I'm hoping it doesn't turn into a full blown bark-fest.


Yes, moustache and beard. People who keep their Havs in puppy cuts often SHORTEN the moustache and beard (so the dog looks more puppyish) but they don't turn them into a pointy poodle nose.<g> there's a whole thread of puppy cuts somewhere on the forum look through them, decide what you like and take pictures with you the next time you take him.

I have to say, you've got a great attitude about the whole thing... You're right... Hair does grow back!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

BTW... You could use your little Maltese as a model... That's not far off what a Hav puppy cut face should look like, though I prefer the ears left a little longer on a Hav.


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

Chester looks just great!


----------



## galaxie (Dec 1, 2009)

Awwww poor naked boy! He is such a cutie! Did the groomer cut his tail!? BIG no no!


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

He's a cutie!!


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

He has such a cute little face - who will notice the haircut? At least you're not freaking out over it like most of us do! Yes, it will grow.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

He is cute no matter the clip----but when I first saw his cut,I thought he looked like a little owl! :laugh:


----------



## mitrus (Apr 6, 2008)

I think he looks so cute!!! 
Here is a picture of Henry after his first haircut, I thought our groomer did a great job.


----------

